# Warum kein AGP 4x?



## ThiGGeR (13. Mai 2003)

Hi
ich hab WIN XP neu installiert und nun festgestellt, dass meine graka lediglich auf AGP 2x läuft.
Im bios ist AGP 4x aktiviert.
Wie krieg ich jetzt meine graka unter AGP 4x zum laufen?
danke


----------



## blubber (13. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Was ist es denn für eine Graka?

bye


----------



## ThiGGeR (13. Mai 2003)

GF4 TI 4200
ASUS V8420 mit AGP 4x Support!


----------



## Alien3000lu (27. Mai 2003)

*Hi*

haste schon mit neuem Treiber probiert?


----------



## ThiGGeR (27. Mai 2003)

Hi
jo ich bin jetzt auf den Omega-Treiber umgesattelt und da funzt es!
thx der nachfrage...


----------

